# Ordering cheap rare fish and Amanos



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, I'm getting some fish and Amanos from this guy.

This is not exacly a sale to make money. The fish are dirt cheap. 

He may post on our forum. The deal is out of this world price wise. They are a maintenance company and the fish for sale come from a huge tank (10K gallons or something like that) tank. He's got 500 amanos, 500 gertrudaes, etc. And they have experience shipping.

See if you like something. Prices, with the free shipping, cannot be beat at all.

And he just messaged me that he would give a discount for a larger order. As if the fish are not dirt cheap anyway.

I'm getting 25 amanos, 10 lampeye (all that he has), 20 gertrudae, and 10 Kerri (all he has).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does this person have a website? so we can see what he has.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, we need info! I would like to have some more _Yunanilus cruciatus_.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Michael said:


> Niko, we need info!.....


Ditto


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

APC deleted his post because tecnically he is a business (aquarium maintenance). Except selling Amanos for $1.50 does not make you any money. Same with fish for $1. Don't ask how I know.

You can find the post on the planted tank or facebook.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=193497

http://www.facebook.com/AQUADESIGNINNOVATIONS


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, APC deleted the post because the business selling the livestock agreed to become a sponsor but did not, then posted the sale threads anyway. There are other problems I won't go into. We are trying to work it out, but the threads were deleted because the seller was in violation of forum rules.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

so do i need to make a combine order with you niko?
i would like 
Assassin Snails- $1.50 each 12 
*Tricolor Horned nerites (amazing algae eaters)- $1.50 each 12 
Amano Shrimp- $1.50 each 12


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I am not doing a group order.

Free shipping, 1.50 for Amanos and 1 for fish like gertrudae is a deal that will not pop up any time soon. 

That's why I posted about this guy.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cheap & dead is what I got. "Aqua Design Innovations" is the name.

10 cardinals crammed in the medium size breather bags. That's right - DOUBLE bagged breather bags. Really?

Out of 10 gertrudae one has a severe spine deformity. 

Insulation was a single thin sheet of styrofoam on the bottom of the box.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I was wrong.

The genius crammed 12 cardinals + 10 gertrudae in the double bagged breather bag. That's 22 fish in about 8 ounces of water. 

Arrived all dead.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

damn that sucks, I'd post on planted tank that it's a bad business.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess cheap fish is synonymous with DEAD! What a shame for the fishes!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad moderators decided to delete the sale threads.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I got 20 Amanos from him and they are fine


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I ordered a bunch of cardinals, some dwarf rainbows, some roselines and amano shrimp. While the fish didn't look happy, they all arrived alive. I dumped the water through nets and put the fish immediately into the tanks. They colored up within an hour and have been happy since. The shrimp on the other hand arrived dead the first time. They sent more, this time with plant and leaf... we got 5 live ones out of 24. They're going to try again this coming week... I thought shrimp didn't ship well in breather bags, I thought they needed an air pocket, but they insist that's not the case. They've been responsive and they had to order in fish for me, they quarantined them for 2 weeks and shipped exactly when they said. I agree, their packing is not great. My entire shipment of fish was only 3 pounds... I think that's driven largely by their free shipping. Personally, I'd rather pay some for shipping and have better packaging. But overall, I can't say I'm unhappy with them... the roselines were $9 each, they're young but that's ok.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all, this is Kevin from Aqua Design Innovations. I just saw this thread and wanted to apologize for the mishaps and the mistakes on our part as well as clarify a few things.

Niko, I'm truly sorry for that incident. It was the first day for our packaging guy and he did not realize double bagging "breather bags" would be an issue. It's definitely lack of management on our part as well but I hope the full refund compensated for the loss of a partial order. As for packaging, we check the weather before we ship out these packages and each package is tailored to their destination. However, we have changed our packaging after this incident. All our packges are insulated with foam from all sides now.

A good article on how we ship and explanation for "lack" of water volume: http://theshrimpjournal.com/?p=280

All our fish/inverts are fully quarantined and we make sure they are healthy before they go out. But for an unknown reason, we had a few shrimp orders that haven't made it this past week/2. We always replace them becasue we believe in the health of our livestock 100%. I can proudly say 95% + of our livestock make it. To give a reference, that's better than overnight trans-ships that come into the united states packaged perfectly in insulated boxes, oxygenated bags and overnight shipping. I believe it is because our quarantine process and use of breather bags.

As for sponsorship, we've been attempting to become sponsors since August if memory serves me right. We send emails on a weekly basis and make phone calls but we still haven't been able to get in contact with the person who handles sponsorship.

Please email us at [email protected] to provide any feedback on how we can make your experience better! Thanks all!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Aqua Design Innovations vision is to make this industry and hobby better. To popularize freshwater aquariums that use almost 100% farmed livestock instead of the alternate reef aquariums that scrape reefs for a good amount of their livestock. 

I've personally worked at fish stores and managed fish stores before and I can attest that 20%+ of livestock die on their way to fish stores from farms. This is why we are here selling the hardest thing to sell (livestock) to hobbyists. To directly import and sell to hobbyists and to minimize the aquarium hobby's impact on the environment while advertising the idea of sustainability and ecosystems through installations of artistically scaped planted tanks.


----------

